# Are there any villagers you like more after interacting with them in Pocket Camp?



## Livvy (Jan 10, 2018)

I really like Roald, Tex, Agnes, Raddle and Avery now. I didn't have an opinion of them before Pocket Camp. Now I would kinda like to move some of them into one of my NL towns.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 10, 2018)

Bud, Apollo, Tex, and Butch. I really like the music that plays when you talk to Bud especially. Not the tune cause I know it's the same for everyone, I mean the guitar sound


----------



## Livvy (Jan 10, 2018)

Ohh, I think my sound has been off everytime I've talked to Bud, I'll have to turn it on next time! Pocket Camp has actually given me a new fondness for penguin, pig and alligator villagers in general. I really like the alligators' chubby little legs haha


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 18, 2018)

June. I neeeed June in New Leaf. Neeeed her! (I think she's a Welcome Amiibo character?) And yes, I now like the alligators more. Boots is a cutie!


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 18, 2018)

I’ve fallen in love with Static - purely because he gives you the Evangelion non-specific giant robot hero, lol. Plus, I find it funny that such a deep, gruff voice is coming from a EVA-01 colored purple squirrel


----------



## starlightsong (Jan 20, 2018)

I didn't really care about Filbert before which is odd because I love the squirrels usually, but after hanging out with him in Pocket Camp I think he's adorable! And finding out his house in NL is space-themed was a huge plus!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 20, 2018)

I used to detest the sheep. In AC:CF I used to bash them with my net until I realised that it counted as interaction and kept them longer. After playing PC I quite like Stella. Although Vesta’s eyes are kinda freaky.


----------



## Marte (Jan 20, 2018)

Angus. Didn't think much of him before. But now I love him, and got super happy when I got him in my new town as a starter


----------

